# pawleys island surf report - 'fish on!!!!'



## gymyrat (Sep 15, 2010)

my grown son, shane & i went fishing at pawleys island's midway (north) inlet jetty today & i caught my 1st flounder & my 1st bluefish of the year!!!...... unfortunately, the flounder was 13.5", .5" below the sc limit...........

i feel certain that this is some kind of an omen............... because the last fish i caught in 2010 was a 14.5" red that was .5" away from being a keeper & i caught it at the south inlet on pi......... i just don't know what kind of omen it is? :-\ ..........

i think that it's a very good thing that there is not a size limit on blues ;-) ........... it was a taylor, but big enough to fillet, so it was a keeper...........

when we 1st got to the beach, we fished for a couple of hours w/out a single nibble, using a variety of live, dead & fake baits (live bull minnows, salt-cured shrimp, gulp & bucktails) .......... then shane moved further into the inlet (away from the ocean) & got a hit (& miss) on a live minnow........... we could tell from the bite marks on the minnow that it was a fish w/ small teeth, so we were guessing (hoping) for flounder or blue........... shane suggested we move our operations down to where he had that hit........... we did so & seconds after my 1's cast it was, 'fish on!!!!'........... it was the blue............ & seconds after my next cast (after i put the blue in the cooler & another minnow on the hook), it was 'fish on!!!!!", again............. the undersized (but not by much!  ) flounder.............. 2 targeted fish in about 2 minutes............. & then another 2 hours w/out a nibble.......... & our ride home........

it would have been a fantastic day at the beach w/out the catches............ clear blue skies w/ beautiful white clouds......... birds diving for fish........... air temp 80, h20 temp 67............. several parasail-boarders doing amazing stunts............ & the ocean sounds & the salt air............. it was bonus to feel that adrenalin rush of a tight line & 'fish on!!!!!!'...............


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice day you had thanks for the report .......


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

:fishing:thanks for the report


----------

